# Sharfest around the corner...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I copied Seabear's post on my forum.. This is a good time had by all,just ask the ones who attended last yr...  Clyde,Firespider,& ncdub any of ya'll gonna make it??

will be held on the weekend of sept 8 somewhere in the area of hatteras inlet.the wiseone(DRUMDUM)and myself just got off the phone and we are also working on a pig cooking,so there might be a little cost involved but as anyone who has ever been to one of these shindigs can tell you it is worth every penny.now all we need is a head count and what ya are gonna bring.let the fun begin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*sounds like a helluva good time.*

I let you know as soon as possible. Can I invite the Hottie? (Girlfriend) She needs a little R&R. 
Ryan


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if i can get free from school/work i'd love to make it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> I let you know as soon as possible. Can I invite the Hottie? (Girlfriend) She needs a little R&R.
> Ryan


Hotties are always welcome! Just dont let her show ya up in a yak like someones hottie did last year...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We found out there is a BIG surf tourney that weekend,so those dates aren't "set in stone" just yet,more details to come.. One thing I can tellya though.. Rob checked out the spot last night and was getting cut off with 25 gauge wire!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*With all the bulls in the hook*

Lots of quality sharks being put on da beach right over the bar on the hook side.. Close to where the closure was.. just an idea.. JAM


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

count me in, just lemme know the skinny on how much if donations are needed etc, when, where, ya know yadda yadda. There gonna be a community yak for paddlin baits out??? any designated yak bait paddlers? Ill bring plenty a chillies


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Let's do it at the end of August (8/25). Whatever the date is, I'll try my best to make it. Just let us know what is needed, so I can bring. Looking forward seeing you guys again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Let's do it at the end of August (8/25). Whatever the date is, I'll try my best to make it. Just let us know what is needed, so I can bring. Looking forward seeing you guys again.


 After finding out about the tourney,we're not positive about dates yet,but pretty certian it will be Sept.. Bear is getting ready to go under the knife So,he is looking for a date prior to.. 

He'll let me know Tues fer sure... 

Jam,we don't want nps down our necks so we are thinking another spot... There have been a few "unstopables" down that way.. Rob can attest to that...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ummm, Kenny. What's a Sharfest??

Never caught a shar before.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Ummm, Kenny. What's a Sharfest??
> 
> Never caught a shar before.


 Hmmm,sounds unlikly fer someone who's caught a cobe?? Bycatch of sharks to cobes could be as many as 100-1...  

Not so much a "catch'n affair" as a "gittagether" with lots of chittalkin,good eats,and a great time...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I would love to make it*

DD,

I would love to make it if I an arainge to get off, the wife likes the idea and I can find a place to stay. Have you got anything at your place for that weekend? I guess you'll know that better when the dates are decided.

Bill


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> DD,
> 
> I would love to make it if I an arainge to get off, the wife likes the idea and I can find a place to stay. Have you got anything at your place for that weekend? I guess you'll know that better when the dates are decided.
> 
> Bill


 Yeap,when date is decided,Jody can tellya.. Until Tues,not sure??

Jeff,I was a little sloooooooow on the uptake..  At least this time it was a type-O and not one of my normally misspelled words...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,when date is decided,Jody can tellya.. Until Tues,not sure??
> 
> Jeff,I was a little sloooooooow on the uptake..  At least this time it was a type-O and not one of my normally misspelled words...


Kenny, ya had me laughin'. I knew you'd catch on, just thought it'd be a little sooner.   

I would love to make it to Sharkfest. Shooter is still talkin' about last year's about every time see him.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Jam,we don't want nps down our necks so we are thinking another spot... 


Alls good anywhere up here, did the fourth thing and never was even approached. Lots and lots of folks and a rather large fire.In plain view right across from 43 .All nighter type of thing. . Down south of the hook I believe you would have no problems @ all. After all with that crew ain't nobody gonna fall asleep,,ya might miss somethin funny.. I'll show where ever but the big ones are here and have been all summer.. Saw a 10 footer cruise the back side of the bar 20 yards.. Lee and the boys have been plain messing them up  with consistancy 3 to 4 a night .. JAM


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I might fall asleep


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Date is set!!*

It's gonna be the 15th folks... 

As far as areas,we are going to put that on the "wait and see" program... The hook,and inlet both have sharks,big sharks..


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't wait. can someone give me more information about "sharkfest" since I've never been to one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

pier_man0909 said:


> I can't wait. can someone give me more information about "sharkfest" since I've never been to one.


You could do a search on Sharkfest, but its one of those things that till ya experience it its hard to explain... 

Brief summary. good food, great friends, lots of beverages and stories that last at least till the next one if not longer....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cool... i'll see you guys there. Again, if you need anything, please let me know. Hope the boss lady won't come up a sudden honey-do list for that weekend.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

well I will have atleast have the jerger bombs, and for my close fhb's there will be a few bottles of patron in the freeezer.. I"m not sure bout the fishing, but it will be a excuse to sip a few cold ones.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Cdog said:


> You could do a search on Sharkfest, but its one of those things that till ya experience it its hard to explain...
> 
> Brief summary. good food, great friends, lots of beverages and stories that last at least till the next one if not longer....



Yo, Clay,

You should be back in paddling shape by then.
How many baits can you haul at once?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Yo, Clay,
> 
> You should be back in paddling shape by then.
> How many baits can you haul at once?


Roy, I certainly hope to be in shape (other than round) by then. During cobe season I did two baits. But some of them baits they were using last yr had their own zip codes....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

daum Clay....you look like purdy good chark-bait yourself paddlin' on that yak  ....the R


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

Count me in also.....anything you all might need, just let me know....Sleepyhead, you have the Patron, I'll bring the wings. Of course the misses will be with me. 

Will bring down the boat also, hopefully the weather will co-operate and the water will be calm. Don't need another 4th of July experience. (Yes ya'll, that was me who sunk my boat the Sat. before the 4th with OBXTaco on the bar on the North side.  ) But, got it running and went back out on the 4th.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> It's gonna be the 15th folks...
> 
> As far as areas,we are going to put that on the "wait and see" program... The hook,and inlet both have sharks,big sharks..


 My 2 sons and I have are very interested. Is it a one night thing, or a weekend thing?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> My 2 sons and I have are very interested. Is it a one night thing, or a weekend thing?


 Pretty much a weekend thing.. Will be a gathering of many that you know and will get to know,as well as some good feeshin storys and a ton of fun.. The bbque is going to have to have a small charge attached,that way no one is responsible for cooking,bringin this and that and such,but the fest is open to all,and there will be rod demos and all kinds of things going on as well as sharkin... I'm sure more details to come.. We are pretty much certian it will be in the hook...

Here are some more details...

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=628


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw man I was pretty excited when it looked like it was going to be the weekend of the 8th. My buds and I will be in Hatteras that weekend. Would like to meet some of you guys!

What other tourney is going on that weekend? Anyone know?

Oh yeah, we would really like to get into some sharks. We'll be on a boat a couple of days and on the surf a couple. Any suggestions on locations for either one?

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hatteras Invitational Tourney....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I think SeaBear is putting together a list so he can set up the food. If you're going and interest in the fest, please sign in. Here's the LINK


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,page 3 has the details on the bbque.. We hope to see lots of P&S'rs out there.. Great gatherin with lots of folks.. Gonna fill the 30 international up and pull on one of those critters myself this yr,hear there have been some BIG bulls and such in the hook.. That is where it's gonna be.. The inlet still has some "unstoppables",but the hook has been more consistant..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

So we can get a better head count on how much BBQ we are gonna need we are requesting that you:

Send $10 checks to: (per person)
Ken Wilson 
PO Box 359 
Frisco,NC 27936 
Make checks payable to: 
Rob Alderman 
Jody will then send you a stub,same as she did for the raffle...Also a stamped self-address envelope would be appreciated. Please include your board name so we can pm ya to let you know we received your check & ticket is is in mail. Thanks.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dayum!! I'm interested but already stretching the limits for an October tourney down there, the striper tourney and then Wilbur's shindig...

Will have to wait and see, maybe wifey will get tired of seeing my sad  face around the house...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kenny, do we have to send checks, or can we pay upon arrival?

count me in , give me a good reason to go fishing, and i know ill be able to meet up with a bunch of regulars and have a good time, cuz alot of people are gonna be there.

and hey, maybe put a big toothy on the beach? 


Jesse


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Dayum!! I'm interested but already stretching the limits for an October tourney down there, the striper tourney and then Wilbur's shindig...
> 
> Will have to wait and see, maybe wifey will get tired of seeing my sad  face around the house...


Milt, what’s one more fishing trip amongst friends? Just call it a scouting trip for the drum tourney if it will make you feel better.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> kenny, do we have to send checks, or can we pay upon arrival?
> 
> count me in , give me a good reason to go fishing, and i know ill be able to meet up with a bunch of regulars and have a good time, cuz alot of people are gonna be there.
> 
> ...


 Jesse,I think you can get the ticket on arrival,but not sure of specifics.. If you send check,Jody can have the stub back at ya soon as it arrives.. We are going to try hook area this yr,have heard there are some monsters there.. I saw NTKG in June bowed up with one that was gettin ready ta take him to sea..   Haven't heard from Jam and the rest,but I'm sure they'll fit some time in to be there as well.. It would be good to put a name with a face,look forward ta seein ya Jesse...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lookin forward to it 


if nothin, can get to meet alot, hang with a bunch of friends, and sit on the tailgate and wait for a run lol



Just wondering, how big of baits is everyone runnning out?


Need to know what to bring lol..



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> lookin forward to it
> 
> 
> if nothin, can get to meet alot, hang with a bunch of friends, and sit on the tailgate and wait for a run lol
> ...


 Knowin Bear,he'll have a international 50 or 80 with wire or cable leader,with a tuna,wahoo,or kinghead.. Many will have your standard tlds with lots of line and some mono leader.. Me,I'm goin close to Bear's route,with a international 30,and some wire,but a big ole mullet carcus as bait...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds good, 30w's are comin with me.

try and get a hold of some ablies before i come.


Jesse


----------

